# [Wet Thumb Forum]-HELP, aquarium about to crack???? Bubbles inside the glass



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Today while looking at the tank, I notice there is a small pinhole and a really reflective stratch on the inside of the tank. They were not on the glass this morning, so I am not sure how it got there. Looking closely at the center of the pinhole, it seems as though it goes 1 mm deep into the glass. I put my finger over the hole and rub it. It is still smooth on the inside. The hole is kind of small to get a good feel for it though. I dont want to use any pointy object to test how deep the hole is.

The reflective stratch is also on the inside. It is very small (1 mm in length). The stratch does not seem to go deep into the glass.

There is a small 1 mm air bubble inside the glass as well. This is also a new thing on the glass as it was not there before.

This tank was bought in the year of 96-97

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Mon January 26 2004 at 11:12 AM.]


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Today while looking at the tank, I notice there is a small pinhole and a really reflective stratch on the inside of the tank. They were not on the glass this morning, so I am not sure how it got there. Looking closely at the center of the pinhole, it seems as though it goes 1 mm deep into the glass. I put my finger over the hole and rub it. It is still smooth on the inside. The hole is kind of small to get a good feel for it though. I dont want to use any pointy object to test how deep the hole is.

The reflective stratch is also on the inside. It is very small (1 mm in length). The stratch does not seem to go deep into the glass.

There is a small 1 mm air bubble inside the glass as well. This is also a new thing on the glass as it was not there before.

This tank was bought in the year of 96-97

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Mon January 26 2004 at 11:12 AM.]


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

Is it near a joint?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

It is to the right center of the front glass. It is about 1/2 way up the glass.

About 45% away from the bottom and 35-40% in from right to left. I will try to clarify if this is unclear.

BTW, This is the 75 gallon tank. A huge amount of water to spill on the floor if it crack.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't think your in too much trouble, besides an eye sore. If your worried, you could drop the water level until someone can get you better information.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I emailed all-glass just now. Hopefully I can get an answer from them asap. I never heard of air bubble and pinhole forming on the glass without some sort of human interference.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

I just wanted to add you probably shouldn't brace it from the front like you could an acrylic. I have a 55g that is proof of the durability, it'll hold until you can replace it. GL


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

If I get a 90 gallon instead of the 75 gallon, will I have to increase the lighting to penetrate the deeper water or will the plant growth be similar to a 75 gallon?

[This message was edited by EDGE on Fri January 23 2004 at 11:32 PM.]


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Anyone? 90 gallon need more light than 72 gallon because of depth?

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

I would start another thread. I'd offer my help, but I"m not much of a plant keeper. 3->2.4 makes a difference but it depends on the plants and such.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

With more depth you will need more light to expect the same growth.

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

but you were also talking to me the other day about possibly adding more flourite as well so remember the more you add the less of a dif there is betwen the hight of a 75 and 90.

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Have anyone notice any air bubbles inside the glass? I am NOT refering to the bubbles from inside the tank cause by waterchange and etc.

After that weird hole, I have seen up to 3 bubbles inside the glass. 2 is right in the middle of the glass and 1 is closer to the outside. They are scatter over the front glass.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Neal (Mar 1, 2003)

Whether you have an imminent 75 gallon carpet watering experiment on your hands, you definitely have something you need to take up with the aquarium manufacturer. I think that with the tank being 7 years old, you'll will be out of luck for any warrantee, but they may be able to provide tips on bracing while you get the new tank set up or perhaps even tell you its nothing to worry about.
Even if they did, I'd replace it. A new tank is going to be $200 or so, right? Pretty cheap peace of mind as compared to 75 gallons of water damage and an annoyed spouse.
Good excuse for a new aquascape too.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

spouse? noo.. I am only 23







. My mom getting mad is more like it. I got an emailed from all-glass today. They are looking into it as we speak. I send them photo of the weird hole and bubbles inside the glass.

I just found another bubble inside the glass. hitting the 4 bubble mark. Something is definately happening with all the bubbles appearing in the last few days. I planned to rescape next weekend way before the tank started to have problems.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I would ask for a replacement. If you are positive that the tank did not have bubbles when you bought the tank, there are serious quality issues with the glass. The tank will not live long.

All-Glass would rather replace an empty tank rather than dealing with what might happen when you little brother is tapping on the glass. They would probably like to take a closer look at the glass and perform some failure analysis. It's quite likely they got burned by their glass supplier. If that is the case, they could have sold quite a few tanks with this problem.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

IMO, you need to deal with the issue -- lower the water level and start investigating the floor! Or the stand.

Tanks break because they are under stress. So relieve the stress BEFORE you get too involved with the tank manufacturer. All they can tell you is that bubbles in the glass is or isn't a preceding indicator of stress cracks.

You haven't mentioned if the tank is level in all directions. Particularly, is the water line level all the way across, or does it dip slightly more as it goes across? We've read recently of a large tank cracking that was on a bowed floor, I forget whether it bowed up or down in the middle, but it is possible to look level end to end, but be unsupported in the center.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

There are no leaks on the tank. The tank slightly slope downward to the right. I am raising the stand up a couple of mm on the right after I take the tank apart at the end of the week. It just explain the glass on the right side is under more stress than the rest, am I correct? If it did create problem, the glass would crack, not caused bubble inside the glass, right?

As far as I can tell, this is only happening to the front piece of the glass.

The manufacturer say there is nothing seriously wrong with the tank atm, but if it does get worse, I can get an exchange.

This tank sit on a stand made with all 2 by 4s. There is a 2 by 4 running parallel to the floor to reduce wobbling. There is no gap between the lower beam and the floor. It is a flat smooth surface with the exception of a really small slop to the right.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Nothing seriously wrong, what? It only takes one strong blow to the glass or one pinpointed stress on the glass and it will break at the stress--aka stress fracture. I dont see why the tank should have bubbles in it, and I dont understand why they wont replace it. But I do know this, from experience, 55g of water (you have 75g), and about half of my 55g tank spilled all over the rug in my room and caused 1000 plus dollars in damage. So, rather than put off breaking down the tank and putting everything in another one, do it now before you have major money damage and issues.

If Gollum were into aquariums, he would say, "We hates them algae--tricksy' they are. Pokes their eyeses' out we wills".


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

The tank is getting worse each day. It is a good thing I picked up a backup tank. I have been busy getting it setup since Monday. leak testing, painting the back, etc.

There are more bubbles developing in the glass everyday.

Here is a photo of the initial problem that got me worrying.










72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Your picture reminds me of something that I see sometimes. Cory eggs that have been eaten leave a shell sticking to the glass and they look just like that.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/
Caution, contains content which will offend sensitive people. Rated PG 13


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

At first I thought it was cory egg as well, but that was not the case when I use my finger to touch it. It is smooth with no bump. Its been there since Friday.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Here is a couple image of different bubbles in the glass.



















didn't wantt to risk cleaning off any algae or fertilize in the last few days. Using the algae to kind of show the bubble is not inside the tank.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

I really think you are about to have a tank fracture, have you lowered the water level yet? Bought buckets? Laid towels under the tank? --the first warning may be small leaks or an explosion. Checked with your insurance company? landlord? -- some apartments make you liable for damage to anyone below if you spill water that damages their property, really sucks if their stereo and TV is under the tank and it gets messed up.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I am replacing the tank on Sat. I dont have the time to move everything to a new tank during weekdays. The water is lower. I have been preparing the new tank over the last few days. Most of the plants and wood are leaving the tank tomorrow.

ADD: I notice 1 bubble on left glass. 1 white bubble looking dot in the right side of the front glass. This is looking like a bad batch of glass they used to make the tank. I circle most of the dots I find to see if anything happen to them over the next couple of days.

75 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3-5 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.9
A Canadian's Plant Traders website

[This message was edited by EDGE on Thu January 29 2004 at 12:03 PM.]


----------

